# Is A-Data a good company?



## JohnJSal (Jul 29, 2008)

*Is A-Data a good brand?*

Hi all. Not sure if this is the best place to ask this, but it seemed the most appropriate (for my cell phone). Anyway, here's what I'm deciding between:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211270
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820171320

Despite the fact that the A-Data card is $13 cheaper and has more 5-star reviews, I keep thinking that I at least *know* SanDisk, and I've never heard of A-Data before.

So, is this a safe brand to go with?

Thanks!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jul 29, 2008)

First of all, generally flash memory is flash memory, and second, look at the reviews. So it should be fine, but if you want the the SanDisk why not just get it for $30 off Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-micro...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1217344305&sr=8-1

That's less than the A-Data...


----------



## JohnJSal (Jul 29, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> First of all, generally flash memory is flash memory, and second, look at the reviews. So it should be fine, but if you want the the SanDisk why not just get it for $30 off Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-micro...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1217344305&sr=8-1
> 
> That's less than the A-Data...



I've heard not to buy the ones labeled "Bulk"......Also, I'm seeing different letters at the end of the model numbers. One shows SDSDQ-8192-A11M, another SDSDQ-8192-E11M. Amazon doesn't seem as organized with what's what.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jul 29, 2008)

OK... it's your decision. I'd probably go with the one off amazon as it's less expensive and my understanding of "Bulk" is just that it comes in different packaging than the retail version. I may be wrong though, and I'm no expert when it comes to memory.  When I buy an SD card for my camera I just go to Walmart and get what they have (generally made by Lexar or Kodak)... never had any problems... yet. 

According to Wikipedia:



> *Bulk components*
> 
> Bulk components are often mistakenly referred to as OEM products. However, these do not actually differ from retail versions except in their packaging and/or the way they are procured.


----------



## JohnJSal (Jul 29, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> OK... it's your decision. I'd probably go with the one off amazon as it's less expensive and my understanding of "Bulk" is just that it comes in different packaging than the retail version. I may be wrong though, and I'm no expert when it comes to memory.  When I buy an SD card for my camera I just go to Walmart and get what they have (generally made by Lexar or Kodak)... never had any problems... yet.



No, you're right. There's one on Amazon (the exact one I linked above) for $36, and it's retail. If you get one, you might want to look at that one. It comes with the adapter too. I just ordered it.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jul 29, 2008)

JohnJSal said:


> No, you're right. There's one on Amazon (the exact one I linked above) for $36, and it's retail. If you get one, you might want to look at that one. It comes with the adapter too. I just ordered it.



OK, cool.


----------



## JohnJSal (Jul 29, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> OK, cool.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WPDKRI


----------



## cudenver (Aug 3, 2008)

*I would be careful*

The real difference is that the A-Data cards in my experience get corrupt more often, I have had cheaper cards get corrupt and i lost all my pictures, but for you it depends on how important is that data that you are storing on it,


----------

